# Delta 9 THC



## eugeneoregon (Mar 20, 2018)

It vapes like velvet. This is my stash of D9 THC I refined out of dispensary extract. Purity is near absolute. This is uber potent stuff and very smooth. Clear and very pale yellow, liquid but very thick at room temp. No odor. Faint but pleasant taste. It must be stored under vacuum or it degrades to red.


----------



## mackdx (Mar 20, 2018)

That is gnarly. What are the effects like?


----------



## superman123 (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice! How did you refine it?


----------



## eugeneoregon (Mar 20, 2018)

mackdx said:


> That is gnarly. What are the effects like?


For me the first most freshest hit a full lungfull is PLENTY. It has no real sensation upon inhalation but about 15 seconds later a mild burn is felt deep in the lungs. Not harsh.

I feel the sensation as if warmth sort of relief spread head to toe. After about six minutes I begin to realize how deep an effect cognitively this has. It is very deep long lasting. Probably not for a first time user unless you have a blanket in a corner for them to crawl under.... Care must be taken to pace myself and not keep hitting such a sweet mild flavor (faint) or brief anxiety episodes will happen when it catches up. This is a one puff medicine normally. I use the medicine for medical reasons as well as enjoyment. It is very effective as a chronic pain therapy.


----------



## eugeneoregon (Mar 20, 2018)

QUOTE="superman123, post: 14144756, member: 980874"]Nice! How did you refine it?[/QUOTE]

Here is the entire set up mostly. Horizontal rig removes terps first after dewaxing. Unit in the lab stand is a cryogenic sublimation apparatus and is shown with the orange tail of the last run still in the bottom boiling vessel along with the white stir bar. The Büchner funnel with brown aluminum oxide still in it from dewaxing is shown. The process takes multiple steps but it is kind of fun as a hobby.

Photo below is a close up of the cold finger and the unit in operation. Pressure is ¾ of one micron. Temperature is 135C nominal. Out of that dark oil rises a pale yellow compound. The ice water cold glass then freezes the gas solid building a layer on the cold finger. When the layer gets too thick the incoming gas condenses instead as a liquid and begins to drip. Vacuum is released then and I remove the cold finger upper portion and dump the ice. After a brief thaw the THC layer peels off as a single piece gently using a small flat blade.


Very potent stuff.


----------



## drpaulbot (Apr 15, 2018)

I love it!


----------



## budchemist (Jul 14, 2018)

As a chemist I give this one the thumbs up 
Every tried using a Kugelrohr https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kugelrohr
You have something resembling the setup of one your picture.


----------



## eugeneoregon (Jul 15, 2018)

A kugelrohr oven is beyond what I am willing to pay. My horizontal setup is substantially similar but at a fraction of the cost. A tiny fraction.


----------



## drpaulbot (Jul 15, 2018)

Have you re uploaded your videos onto a new platform? I was so disappointed when your YouTube channel disappeared.


----------



## eugeneoregon (Jul 16, 2018)

drpaulbot said:


> Have you re uploaded your videos onto a new platform? I was so disappointed when your YouTube channel disappeared.


I did not recover all the youtube vids but that is kind of good lolz. I am always refining method so a vid purge is good if I try to see the bright side. I posted new ones there but without explanations on vimeo itself so it would be difficult to find them by keywords or identify them easily as cannabis related. Then I made a website and linked them all there. I don't want to spam my website but since you asked maybe its ok? It is non profit and non commercial and just has my vids and a blog.
http://beakercracked.com/ is the site.


----------



## drpaulbot (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm glad you survived the YouTube purge. The website is cool. I look forward to future educational content from you. Peace


----------



## budchemist (Aug 16, 2018)

eugeneoregon said:


> I did not recover all the youtube vids but that is kind of good lolz. I am always refining method so a vid purge is good if I try to see the bright side. I posted new ones there but without explanations on vimeo itself so it would be difficult to find them by keywords or identify them easily as cannabis related. Then I made a website and linked them all there. I don't want to spam my website but since you asked maybe its ok? It is non profit and non commercial and just has my vids and a blog.
> http://beakercracked.com/ is the site.


Curious what vacuum pump you used. Thinking of giving it a shot myself.


----------



## eugeneoregon (Aug 17, 2018)

budchemist said:


> Curious what vacuum pump you used. Thinking of giving it a shot myself.


Edwards EM 28 used off craigslist


----------



## GypsyGenetics (Oct 28, 2018)

That stuff look absolutely amazing!!


----------



## eugeneoregon (Oct 28, 2018)

Here is my latest monthly medication result. I conducted a few tests this month so the SOP was different than normal but it still came out pretty well refined. I post as @redturtle984 on IG and have made an effort to fully document these methods. I refine for myself, the patient, only and then I am a micro scale operation. Lots of stuff may not be possible owing to regulations if a commercial operator did a few of these items, especially limitations on which solvent to select. I can easily run a DCVC column but anymore keep things pretty simple. Simple+patience+low and slow = high quality. This started as black shatter.


----------



## GypsyGenetics (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow from black shatter to diamond clear.. nice work.. your like Jesus but with shatter lol


----------

